# Solved: validation errors



## chrissy1955 (Jan 30, 2010)

When i do a validate, I get 9 errors and 5 warnings - none of which makes sense to me - any help is much appreciated - my html is towards the bottom, these are some of the errors










_Line 12, Column 2_: unclosed start-tag requires SHORTTAG YES 
*<*Table width="100% border="2">✉ 
The construct <foo<bar> is valid in HTML (it is an example of the rather obscure Shorttags feature) but its use is not recommended. In most cases, this is a typo that you will want to fix. If you really want to use shorttags, be aware that they are not well implemented by browsers.









_Line 12, Column 16_: literal is missing closing delimiter 

✉

Did you forget to close a (double) quote mark?




[*]









_Line 12, Column 30_: character data is not allowed here
 <Table width="100% border="2*"*>
✉
You have used character data somewhere it is not permitted to appear. Mistakes that can cause this error include:


putting text directly in the body of the document without wrapping it in a container element (such as a

aragraph

), or


forgetting to quote an attribute value (where characters such as "%" and "/" are common, but cannot appear without surrounding quotes), or
using XHTML-style self-closing tags (such as ) in HTML 4.01 or earlier. To fix, remove the extra slash ('/') character. For more information about the reasons for this, see Empty elements in SGML, HTML, XML, and XHTML.








_Line 12, Column 2_: unclosed start-tag requires SHORTTAG YES *<*Table width="100% border="2">✉ 
The construct <foo<bar> is valid in HTML (it is an example of the rather obscure Shorttags feature) but its use is not recommended. In most cases, this is a typo that you will want to fix. If you really want to use shorttags, be aware that they are not well implemented by browsers.









_Line 12, Column 16_: literal is missing closing delimiter 

✉

Did you forget to close a (double) quote mark?

[*]







_Line 12, Column 30_
: character data is not allowed here [*]







_Line 12, Column 2_
: unclosed start-tag requires SHORTTAG YES
*<*
Table width="100% border="2">
✉

The construct <foo<bar> is valid in HTML (it is an example of the rather obscure Shorttags feature) but
its use is not recommended
. In most cases, this is a typo that you will want to fix. If you really want to use shorttags, be aware that they are not well implemented by browsers.

[*]







_Line 12, Column 16_
: literal is missing closing delimiter


✉

Did you forget to close a (double) quote mark?

[*]







_Line 12, Column 30_
: character data is not allowed here <Table width="100% border="2
*"*
>
✉


You have used character data somewhere it is not permitted to appear. Mistakes that can cause this error include:

putting text directly in the body of the document without wrapping it in a container element (such as a

aragraph

), or
forgetting to quote an attribute value (where characters such as "%" and "/" are common, but cannot appear without surrounding quotes), or
using XHTML-style self-closing tags (such as ) in HTML 4.01 or earlier. To fix, remove the extra slash ('/') character. For more information about the reasons for this, see Empty elements in SGML, HTML, XML, and XHTML.

<Table width="100% border="2
*"*
>
✉


You have used character data somewhere it is not permitted to appear. Mistakes that can cause this error include: 

putting text directly in the body of the document without wrapping it in a container element (such as a

aragraph

), or
forgetting to quote an attribute value (where characters such as "%" and "/" are common, but cannot appear without surrounding quotes), or
using XHTML-style self-closing tags (such as ) in HTML 4.01 or earlier. To fix, remove the extra slash ('/') character. For more information about the reasons for this, see Empty elements in SGML, HTML, XML, and XHTML.







<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"
http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd
">

Joe's Web


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi,

I have fixed your page, there is much more to help it out, but lets make sure some changes i did on line 12 doesn't change your page's look. Just make sure to keep your original code stashed away for a backup, and if we have to go back, then we can work on it a error at a time....... Also, with what changes do work I'd be glad to explain.

Steve

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">

Joe's Web



*All Produce at Joe's*








[TD] 


Click on the image map circle to go to the required page:


----------



## chrissy1955 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for that Steve

I have done as you suggested and run the validation report again and go no errors. Now I am just going to go thru you copy comparing it to my copy so I get a full understanding of where I went wrong. If I don't understand then I will be in touch as you have offered. Many Many thanks


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry to throw a spanner in the works, but I can't understand why you'd be so fussed about validation then go and build the site using tables...


----------



## chrissy1955 (Jan 30, 2010)

i am a novice doing an assignment which is why I am doing it long hand so to speak.. thanks for the input


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

DrP said:


> Sorry to throw a spanner in the works, but I can't understand why you'd be so fussed about validation then go and build the site using tables...


Really,

What is your problem that you would say that..... the TECHGUY.ORG site is a place for people to ask for help only to be insulted by this quote...... to many fussy moderators and senior members and i will file a complaint

Tech Guys this is so very sad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

Chrissy, 

we can move into a different forum to help you..... I can be found on the ************

Same username


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

rotarysteve said:


> Really,
> 
> What is your problem that you would say that..... the TECHGUY.ORG site is a place for people to ask for help only to be insulted by this quote...... to many fussy moderators and senior members and i will file a complaint
> 
> Tech Guys this is so very sad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Eh? What's insulting about that? Building sites using tables is poor, outdated practice and validation isn't as important as most people would have you believe. What better way to help someone new to building websites than to point these things out so they get the best start possible?



rotarysteve said:


> Chrissy,
> 
> we can move into a different forum to help you..... I can be found on the <mod removed other site>
> Same username


Oh, I see!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Please keep attitude and "opinions" out of tech threads. The goal here is to help the person, not get into a debate on what the member should do, or why.

Answer chrissy1955's question constructively or don't post. Also don't prompt the member to go elsewhere for help. I'm deleting the suggestion in rotarysteve's post.


----------

